# TK Carburetor



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I have a older Shindawa string trimmer, model SE18U Serial # 4055178. The fuel pump on the carb is bad. It has a TK 4J8WB1 Carburetor. This is a slide throttle carb. Does anyone know where I can get a new carb? or possible a new rebuild kit. My carburetor catalogs don't list the TK carbs. Thanks for the help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Probably going to have to try a Shindaiwa dealer and see if it's still available. I have yet been able to outsource TK carburetors.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

this trimmer is old enough that Shindawa does not list it any more. Thanks 30 Year Tech.


----------



## bill18163 (Jun 16, 2011)

*TK Carb*

I have a string trimmer that is 24 years old. I bought it in 1987. I have never had to do anything to it other than regular maintenance such as spark plugs,air filters,cleaning and remove carbon from exhaust port once in a while. It has a Kawasaki TD33 engine and was sold by TCM Power. I just bought a new one from them. Same engine and built almost the same as the old one. Just cost a little more than the one 24 years ago!!! Anyway. I was going to post on this forum today(my first post) and ask if anyone could help me ID the carb on my old machine. It has a TK logo with Japan written under it and what looks like 5G0850B stamped on the carb. Then I ran across this post so I guess I have what is called a TK carb. I am going to rebuild the carb because it just started acting up on me. One of the problems that I had was that the air filter housing warped and let dirt into the air filter area more than normal. Most of it got trapped in the sponge air filter but some dirt,etc. got past and the entrance to the carb was dirty so I assume a lot got inside the carb over time also. Can anyone direct me to rebuild instructions and a blow out view of this carb. I only know of two places that I have found to buy the kit for rebuilding the carb plus other parts I need. I do have a blow out view of the carb in my parts list but no rebuild instructions.


----------

